# Neuter incision, normal? (Graphic pics)



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just curious.... it has leaked a little clear fluid since day one but today it seemed there may be a smidgen tiny bit of another color?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Last one. It was hard for him to stay steal and just as camera would focus he would move

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't tell really if it is discolored drainage or not... he's he's a foster and won't let me really look too closesly.... it is just that little area, so I wasn't sure what it could be. Otherwise the incision looks healthy (to me at least) and doesn't smell noticably

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

How many days has it been? Has he been licking at it? Mine are always great about leaving sutures alone...until day three. Every time. It must be when it starts to itch or something.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He got neutered on Thursday morning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He hasn't really licked at it at all, this morning he seemed more interested to lick but I thought that may be me messing there looking 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

That's not very long, particularly in an adult dog. It's tough to tell from the pictures because cameras can distort color--it does look a little red.

I would just keep an eye on it and watch his behavior, as I know you will. Any signs of fever, lethargy (I know, you wish!), not eating, drinking more, etc. he should probably be seen again. 

He's a young, healthy guy and even if there is a minor infection he should be able to handle it. Did they give you antibiotics?

I know that like me, you're distance-challenged when it comes to vets and of course, it's a holiday weekend. By Monday or so you should see that redness and swelling improve if all's well.

I'd tell you to keep him quiet but I'm thinking you'll throw things at me and Maine isn't THAT far from Georgia!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We are gonna see if a vet will call in an antibiotic for him to a drugstore near me  just in case. Cross fingers, they open at 9 and I'll call

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Were you able to get the antibiotics?
I worried so much the first couple days after my guy got neutered and checked the incision site constantly. Good thing I did because he did pop a stitch! When I saw your pics it reminded me that I have similar shots still on my PC and should delete them! I had emailed them to the on-call emergency vet so he could determine if Bryley needed to be seen that day or it could wait. Of course he needed to go in!

Hope all is good!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

How did u know one was popped....? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, she thought she had antibiotics on hand with the rescue but when it came to it she realized she was out... By that time the vet was closed... I am going to keep a close eye..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Can you see actual sutures? Some vets now use dissolvable sutures for the subcutaneous layers and then surgical glue for the skin itself. Do you have a follow-up appt for suture removal, because then it's obvious.

Were you able to get antibiotics?

ETA: Oops, put this link over in your other thread--this site has photos of what normal and abnormal healing neuter incisions look like:

http://petsinstitches.com/postop/postop-abnormal-male-dogs.htm


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is dissolvable.

And no, none..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

tine434 said:


> How did u know one was popped....?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine did have sutures. The skin actually gaped and you could kinda see in. :uhoh: The gap was tiny, like 1/8 inch but they felt that was too much and germies could more easily get in and then cause infection. Glue was used for the repair.


----------

